# Ladies, what attracts you to a man?



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Following on from the other thread for the boys... what about the girls??

I can't be bothered with the numbers thing...

For me, it'll be the big shoulders and wide back that will attract me initially :drool: (Can spot it a mile off!)

x x


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

youll like me then queenie  spend a night in my tralor if you like


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Shocked big mushroom tips arnt on it


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I second that, love a guy with big shoulders but height is first then eyes/face, voice is a big one for me got to love an accent too. But above all things they have to have good banter and sense of humour also not boring or lazy


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Roll up, roll up:

Come on in boys, this way to [email protected] yourselves silly and get your inappropriate comments in.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

banter????? wtf is banter

is that just another way of sayin a cheeky chappy


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Great question Queenie,

I like tall to very tall, stocky, prefer dark haired types, facially - good bone structure, good teeth and nicely structured nose lol, ruggedly handsome, love natural confidence and self respect, really like when a man comes from a happy family background, definitely no major psychos or emotionally needy clingy men, these wife hunter types scare me.

Like them to be ambitious in life and have drive and a desire to progress. A good hard worker.

It's good if they are fairly intelligent, not impressed by qualifications but love that natural bright character.

Like church goers and those who wouldn't knock my church going

First a foremost a man who is happy with himself and brings fun and happiness to those around him - those men always stand out as you can see other people always wanting to be around them.

Basically a big happy content man


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> Great question Queenie,
> 
> I like tall to very tall, stocky, prefer dark haired types, facially - good bone structure, good teeth and nicely structured nose lol, ruggedly handsome, love natural confidence and self respect, really like when a man comes from a happy family background, definitely no major psychos or emotionally needy clingy men, these wife hunter types scare me.
> 
> ...


it's funny how that takes so long to read... but most of that, you can tell about a person in seconds. humans are amazing things  x x


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Yesssss I tick all the above boxes!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

God where do i start ..

Height - 6'3 is ideal but definitely cant be someone smaller than me and im 5'7

Im always attracted to tall dark and hansom like ashton kutcher kinda guy ..

More than anything someone like me, but i pretty much stand on my own so its hard to find someone to match me .. i can handle someone being different but our worlds cant be too far apart ... but at the end of the day someone caring, loving and who adores me is going to win x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

pmsl at how different the girls answers are to the boys  x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl at how different the girls answers are to the boys  x x


"dont care what she looks like as long as she can suck my d1ck" ...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl at how different the girls answers are to the boys  x x


lol I know! these lads must all be dating models!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

misshayley said:


> "dont care what she looks like as long as she can suck my d1ck" ...


dear god...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

A nice smile, being genuine, having a level of confidence that doesn't tip into arrogance. Someone who can make me laugh, is intelligent and reasonably well-balanced lol. Healthy-looking - no particulars here.

Oh, and they need to want to spend time with me


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Errrr HELLO!!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol I know! these lads must all be dating models!


Nah darling thats not the case!!!

As guys we expect so much; but we will stoop to low a$$ levels coz we find our expectations are 2 much lollll...

We are desperate and add testosterone to the mix and we will **** anything!!!

Not me coz im married loll!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lol I know! these lads must all be dating models!


di you not see my ideal woman post lol !!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 75819
> Errrr HELLO!!!


who the fvck is that gaylord?? x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> di you not see my ideal woman post lol !!!


flinty that post was attrocious lol x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

misshayley said:


> "dont care what she looks like as long as she can suck my d1ck" ...


If only you guys could see the banter in the Male Animal ha

this thread could get interesting, will spiral as most Queenie's Posts do :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> If only you guys could see the banter in the Male Animal ha
> 
> this thread could get interesting, will spiral as most Queenie's Posts do :lol:


rick i really want some MA allowance time lol - i think i'd fit in well  x x


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

You women dont ask for much do ya.......



I have a sheeps head. I'm attractive to EVERY girl.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> If only you guys could see the banter in the Male Animal ha
> 
> this thread could get interesting, will spiral as most Queenie's Posts do :lol:


ahhh dont think I would want to!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Big_Idiot said:


> You women dont ask for much do ya.......


can i just add...

'does not have a sheeps head' to my list   x x


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

wheres the love for the skinheads


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i wish i was adored by women lol x


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

also FVKING HELL QUEENIE NFUISCUILVGNCLRSNGJSILVXCMTUGILVMEDN


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> ahhh dont think I would want to!!


Its boring in there, and most on here chat just as much rubbish on open forum


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> If only you guys could see the banter in the Male Animal ha
> 
> this thread could get interesting, will spiral as most Queenie's Posts do :lol:


I shudder to think what is said about us in theremg:

(Queenie, we need someone on the 'inside'. Who do you know who could be our spy?)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> who the fvck is that gaylord?? x x


i dont fancy many famous but this guy is new on the only was is essex .. he popped up on the add and caught my attention .. the photo doesnt do him justice hes pretty gorgeous! I see more people walking down the street or on a night out that i think WOW more than famous people!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am hoping its not all about looks or if the wife leaves l am in big trouble !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> I shudder to think what is said about us in theremg:
> 
> (Queenie, we need someone on the 'inside'. Who do you know who could be our spy?)


i have a spy.. so i know if anything coes up about me


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

misshayley said:


> i have a spy.. so i know if anything coes up about me


Can your spy work for us all???


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> I am hoping its not all about looks or if the wife leaves l am in big trouble !


lol obviously initially it is...

after that there's a checklist  

im sure you tick all the boxes for your wife milky x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> lol obviously initially it is...
> 
> after that there's a checklist
> 
> im sure you tick all the boxes for your wife milky x x


I think so.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Can your spy work for us all???


haha il see what i can do


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I want a husband ... kinda wanted to either find a decent man and settle down and have a family or go traveling ... and seeing as in the last 18 months i havent got anywhere close to finding someone nice decided its time to travel ... sick of attracting men with girlfriends i havnt had sex is ages cuz all the guys that have wanted to get with me have gfs! and in the last week 2 of my friends who have gf have offered in on a plate to me! GRRRRR FRUSTRATED!!!!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I always thought it came down to good body, nice teeth and nice nose...

i had braces when i was younger (thank god) also had a nose reconstruction last year!

Result.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

so thats why i never get laid


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I shudder to think what is said about us in theremg:
> 
> (Queenie, we need someone on the 'inside'. Who do you know who could be our spy?)


nooooooo sometimes its better not to know! i would prefer to hold them in high regard


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Great question Queenie,
> 
> I like tall to very tall, stocky, prefer dark haired types, facially - good bone structure, good teeth and nicely structured nose lol, ruggedly handsome, love natural confidence and self respect, really like when a man comes from a happy family background, definitely no major psychos or emotionally needy clingy men, these wife hunter types scare me.
> 
> ...


Are you single


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> Are you single


lol im married to my business and my get fit and fabulous for 2012 programme!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 75819
> Errrr HELLO!!!


LMFAO i was bout to neg you for that pic...but ill let it slide


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am hoping its not all about looks or if the wife leaves l am in big trouble !


lol your wife obviously knows you a keeper milky!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> LMFAO i was bout to neg you for that pic...but ill let it slide


hahaaa im sorry but hes abit of alright


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> nooooooo sometimes its better not to know! i would prefer to hold them in high regard


Yes you could be right that it's better not to know. But holding them in high regard .... You *have read *what some of them post on the main forum?? Don't be deluding yourself:lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 75819
> Errrr HELLO!!!


I've got to admit that vacant look in his eyes does it for me.

Lobotomised is sexy for 2012.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Yes you could be right that it's better not to know. But holding them in high regard .... You *have read *what some of them post on the main forum?? Don't be deluding yourself:lol:


lol Leigh I know!

I was shocked but I just put it down to maybe when they say stuff like that they're not that bright so kinda excused them??


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I did see that guy on the programme and tbh he looked a lot nicer than in that strange pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol Leigh I know!
> 
> I was shocked but I just put it down to maybe when they say stuff like that they're not that bright so kinda excused them??


PMSL well what can I say?? Have some Reps xx


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

this thread just makes me think of that saying

"men are from mars women are from venus"

:laugh:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> PMSL well what can I say?? Have some Reps xx


i love horses aswell maybe you should come over and ride mine


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> i love horses aswell maybe you should come over and ride mine


Sounds good. Are you nearby? Loving the cock pic BTW:whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i love horses aswell maybe you should come over and ride mine


as mentioned the super comments are on the open as much as the male haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuk me you all described me


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Sounds good. Are you nearby? Loving the cock pic BTW:whistling:


Yeah its a nice big cock isnt it  yeah im fresh in from the cotwolds to norh of bristel close enough


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> Yeah its a nice big cock isnt it  yeah im fresh in from the cotwolds to norh of bristel close enough


It doesn't look so big but that could be the angle of the pic. Thought it looked a bit thin and limp, maybe ready for the chop:whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i have a big c0ck does that count?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> It doesn't look so big but that could be the angle of the pic. Thought it looked a bit thin and limp, maybe ready for the chop:whistling:


 mg: deffo the angle of the camera they say the camera makes things look smaller so youll have to see if it reel life to really know wont you lol and its deffo got years and years left untill needing the chop :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Sounds good. Are you nearby? Loving the cock pic BTW:whistling:


Don't rush, he'll have to go and nick one first


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> mg: deffo the angle of the camera they say the camera makes things look smaller so youll have to see if it reel life to really know wont you lol and its deffo got years and years left untill needing the chop :thumb:


lol no they dont... they say the camera adds 10lbs!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> Don't rush, he'll have to go and nick one first


nick wat ive got a cock thats up to any job why would i nick another one


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> mg: deffo the angle of the camera they say the camera makes things look smaller so youll have to see if it reel life to really know wont you lol and its deffo got years and years left untill needing the chop :thumb:


Nah, I still think it looks a bit lame. I mean, look at that funny kink - on that pink bit ... That's got to impact on movement, surely? Might be kinder just to put it out of its misery now ...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol no they dont... they say the camera adds 10lbs!!


oh someone had to ruin it didnt tey lmfao well in my cocks picture its te opposite my lady


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Nah, I still think it looks a bit lame. I mean, look at that funny kink - on that pink bit ... That's got to impact on movement, surely? Might be kinder just to put it out of its misery now ...


i agree why dont you come over and put it out tis misery then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

threads are useless without pics (btw im wearing a thong :whistling: so its like a bodybuilders posing pic :whistling: )


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> i agree why dont you come over and put it out tis misery then


I'm sure you could wring its neck


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> View attachment 75824
> 
> 
> threads are useless without pics (btw im wearing a thong :whistling: so its like a bodybuilders posing pic :whistling: )


Tidiness is a nice quality, like the way the shelves are all neat, books put in nicely - indicate can read, and no mess on the desk, 10 out of 10 for housekeeping!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> View attachment 75824
> 
> 
> threads are useless without pics (btw im wearing a thong :whistling: so its like a bodybuilders posing pic :whistling: )


Are you losing weight mate?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> I'm sure you could wring its neck


ild rater not its not the same when u ring ur own cocks neck needs some nice soft women hands


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> Tidiness is a nice quality, like the way the shelves are all neat, books put in nicely - indicate can read, and no mess on the desk, 10 out of 10 for housekeeping!


a clean clutter free desk comes in handy ....when doing desk type things :innocent:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> ild rater not its not the same when u ring ur own cocks neck needs some nice soft women hands


You old charmer Johnny.


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Fook me, where's Paddy? "Let the needle see the depot"


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Dont worry about the Male Animal girls, we run the risk of a ban if we discuss female members.

And besides we have no photos of you doing the dirty or any booty shots so you wouldnt get discussed anyway:devil2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> ild rater not its not the same when u ring ur own cocks neck needs some nice soft women hands


Yes, and womens' could be a bit pathetic for the job. I've got one of those wires for cutting cheese. I could swiftly decapitate it. Much more effective:bounce:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

expletive said:


> Dont worry about the Male Animal girls, we run the risk of a ban if we discuss female members.
> 
> And besides we have no photos of you doing the dirty or any booty shots so you wouldnt get discussed anyway:devil2:


yeah, we believe you ... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

ewen said:


> a clean clutter free desk comes in handy ....when *doing desk type things * :innocent:


And what would those be?? :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> And what would those be?? :whistling:


editing my photos


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Yes, and womens' could be a bit pathetic for the job. I've got one of those wires for cutting cheese. I could swiftly decapitate it. Much more effective:bounce:


oh gosh just burst out laffin at this!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

IronDan said:


> Pffft when there is a thread like this over at t-nation the girls at least have the decency to post semi naked pics :whistling:


well sure what are you lingering for pop on over there to t-nation!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Yes, and womens' could be a bit pathetic for the job. I've got one of those wires for cutting cheese. I could swiftly decapitate it. Much more effective:bounce:


now thats just cruel tis cock has treated me well and won over alot of battels in the last few years atleast give it a kinder way to go


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wtf....just stumbled across this thread to mentions of c*** pics , jees nearly choked on my rice cake.....:no:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> You old charmer Johnny.


well wat can i say someones got to be a hit wit the ukm ladies and it deffo wont be anyone else will it lmfao


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> well wat can i say someones got to be a hit wit the ukm ladies and it deffo wont be anyone else will it lmfao


But Johnny, none of them said they're looking for someone who's 5'5.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> But Johnny, none of them said they're looking for someone who's 5'5.


Well no but once they meat me tey wont be able to resist my cock makes up for my height anyweay i garantee you


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> Well no but once they meat me tey wont be able to resist my cock makes up for my height anyweay i garantee you


Ohh dear!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ohh dear!!


wat feller wats oh dear did you drop your tea


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

The evolution theory states that women seem to seek signs of resource acquisition in men to maximise prospects for their kids. They prefer older men who tend to be more advanced in their careers, or of higher status in society and are therefore likely to be a better bet in terms of providing resources.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> o*h gosh just burst out* laffin at this!!!!


pics?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> wat feller wats oh dear did you drop your tea


No but your clanger was like dropping the soap in the showers.:eek:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No but your clanger was like dropping the soap in the showers.:eek:


im sorry youve lost me pal whats a clanger


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Afghan said:


> pics?


you want pics of Leigh doing that??? using her cheese cutter?? lolz


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> you want pics of Leigh doing that??? using her cheese cutter?? lolz


on my poor cockrill aswell :s shame lovelady your from te north of ireland lovelady you could come and be my love in the costa del dublin tis summer


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> im sorry youve lost me pal whats a clanger


Bit like digging up the driveway of someone who'll tell you to f'k off instead of the driveway of a frail old lady.

Hypothetically speaking.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> you want pics of Leigh doing that??? using her cheese cutter?? lolz


pics of your lovelys falling out


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Rick_86 said:


> The evolution theory states that women seem to seek signs of resource acquisition in men to maximise prospects for their kids. They prefer older men who tend to be more advanced in their careers, or of higher status in society and are therefore likely to be a better bet in terms of providing resources.


Yeah well, I'm skint and virile. Work that one out Darwin.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bit like digging up the driveway of someone who'll tell you to f'k off instead of the driveway of a frail old lady.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking.


oh i see how it is now feller good old pikey insults comin out te hat like the rest of you gorgers jelous of me and my way of life i have never done anything as daft as what you have just suggested i am the most honest workman youll meat thats why i get lots of work


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

id like to thank the females of this thread for making me feel worse about my height (im 5ft 7 3/4 inch)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jake87 said:


> pics of your lovelys falling out


ooo i see well sure you go on and put up a piccie of your little lovely and that will be enuff entertainment for all!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> on my poor cockrill aswell :s shame lovelady your from te north of ireland lovelady you could come and be my love in the costa del dublin tis summer


thanks for the offer Johnny! appreciate your thoughtfulness


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Women ask for too much.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> thanks for the offer Johnny! appreciate your thoughtfulness


No doubt irl be sieng you soon then my lady


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> Great question Queenie,
> 
> I like tall to very tall, stocky, prefer dark haired types, facially - good bone structure, good teeth and nicely structured nose lol, ruggedly handsome, love natural confidence and self respect, really like when a man comes from a happy family background, definitely no major psychos or emotionally needy clingy men, these wife hunter types scare me.
> 
> ...


and all we look for is ti ts and ass


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> No doubt irl be sieng you soon then my lady


you have deffo pulled mate


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

barsnack said:


> id like to thank the females of this thread for making me feel worse about my height (im 5ft 7 3/4 inch)


Never forget that 3/4 mate.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> you have deffo pulled mate


I was thinking he's as much on a promise as humanly possible without cash being left on the side


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:
 

> you have deffo pulled mate


someone had to do it shame no one else here is as good looking and a hit wit the laydeees as me johhny lee


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> someone had to do it shame no one else here is as good looking and a hit wit the laydeees as me johhny lee


yes mate, you are very right :mellow:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dux said:


> Never forget that 3/4 mate.


the extra near inch makes all the difference

P.S Johnny, thought yuo would be watching Knuckle on RTE at the minute


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> the extra near inch makes all the difference
> 
> P.S Johnny, thought yuo would be watching Knuckle on RTE at the minute


wat is rte and i never knew this show was on


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I just want a nice boy, how doesnt already have a girlfriend! not much to ask aye?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> ooo i see well sure you go on and put up a piccie of your little lovely and that will be enuff entertainment for all!


your screen wont be big enough


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I just want a nice boy, how doesnt already have a girlfriend! not much to ask aye?


it is cause all the nice ones are taken lol


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

No love for the *******? And by ******* I mean black guys


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I just want a nice boy, how doesnt already have a girlfriend! not much to ask aye?


Jonny "fastfister" Lee is still single


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> someone had to do it shame no one else here is as *good looking *and a hit wit the laydeees as me johhny lee


That's a matter of opinion. Your cock has obviously been subjected to years of abuse. I'm surprised you take pics of it and display them for public scrutiny but to be prepared to actually admit to owning such a poor specimen ... well, I'm shocked


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rick_86 said:


> it is cause all the nice ones are taken lol


how can they be nice if they want to cheat on their girlfriends!?!? i now have 6 guys i could easy sleep with who have offered it to me on a plate but all 6 have gfs!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> wat is rte and i never knew this show was on


RTE is one of the main channels down south were you live, and near over now


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> how can they be nice if they want to cheat on their girlfriends!?!? i now have 6 guys i could easy sleep with who have offered it to me on a plate but all 6 habve gfs!!!


you must have a massive bed to fit them all on


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

barsnack said:



> you must have a massive bed to fit them all on


seriously two of my male friends have offered it to be this week! 1 i REALLY want to but no! x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Jonny "fastfister" Lee is still single


I'm still proper lol'ing at that.

And you just know he won't have a clue why we're all laughing at him.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you must have a massive bed to fit them all on


shell need an evern bigger bed for when i come over


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Jonny "fastfister" Lee is still single


i may of come across singel but i was merly havin fun i am engadged and have a sprout on its waye


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i may of come across singel but i was merly havin fun i am engadged and have a sprout on its waye


How old is she? 12?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

barsnack said:


> id like to thank the females of this thread for making me feel worse about my height (im 5ft 7 3/4 inch)


I said nothing about height! Don't be blaming me!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> How old is she? 12?


no im not a muslim but shes 17 shell be a lee this time next year


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> shell need an evern bigger bed for when i come over


Why? You won't take up any more room than a couple of her teddies


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> i may of come across singel but i was merly havin fun i am engadged and have a *sprout *on its waye


 Is your sprout growing on a stalk with 49 or so other sprouts? :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> no im not a muslim but shes 17 shell be a lee this time next year


What about her brothers? How do they feel about it?

How do you feel about your 17 year old sister getting married to someone next year?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

misshayley said:


> seriously two of my male friends have offered it to be this week! 1 i REALLY want to but no! x


 I thought you had your little black book, Hayley? Dig it out!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> What about her brothers? How do they feel about it?
> 
> How do you feel about your 17 year old sister getting married to someone next year?


this is normal not many travellein women get married later on in life my girl is counting down the days already im a bit shook about it personally but not scared


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Read the questions again Johnny


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> I thought you had your little black book, Hayley? Dig it out!


yes i do but most of them have gfs and no one else has taken my interest.. i find it hard for someone to really grab my attention.. and im not just sleeping with someone for the sake of it ive gotta really want to and be interested or else its abit boring !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> no im not a muslim but shes 17 shell be a lee this time next year


this is the funniest comment ive ever read on this site


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> Read the questions again Johnny


im going to say what i say to the police when they pull me for goin down wrong ways

i cant read sorry oficer


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> yes i do but most of them have gfs and no one else has taken my interest.. i find it hard for someone to really grab my attention.. and im not just sleeping with someone for the sake of it ive gotta really want to and be interested or else its abit boring !


why dont you go out and sleep with someone random, im guessing your very sexually fraustrated


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Is your sprout growing on a stalk with 49 or so other sprouts? :lol:


no its a sprout growing in the womb of my fine lady hopefully a smaller version of me johnny lee


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Id like some of what Jonny lee's been smoking...his presence tonight has been legendary as ever


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> why dont you go out and sleep with someone random, im guessing your very sexually fraustrated


i dont really want to do that, 9 times out of 10 its pretty rubbish sex


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> no its a sprout growing in the womb of my fine lady hopefully a smaller version of me johnny lee


It's that how it works in gypsy folklore?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

This forum is ****ing hilarious!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I really need to watch what I'm saying, or I'll be fisted faster than I ever thought possible.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Dux said:


> Read the questions again Johnny


PMSL


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Dux said:


> It's that how it works in gypsy folklore?


yes and it wont be the first little sprout i plan to have atleast 7 or 8 of them over the future years


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i dont really want to do that, 9 times out of 10 its pretty rubbish sex


so sleep with ten men, one is bound to cum good (see what i did there)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i dont really want to do that, 9 times out of 10 its pretty rubbish sex


Sorry Hayley but Johnny lee's rumblings are more exciting that your sex life :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> yes and it wont be the first little sprout i plan to have atleast 7 or 8 of them over the future years


how many will be concieved without force?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

emeritus said:


> Id like some of what Jonny lee's been smoking...his presence tonight has been legendary as ever


It's the first time I've had the erm, pleasure lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> It's the first time I've had the erm, pleasure lol


trust me you have not had the pleaseure yet when you do you wont be able to walk properly


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you'll probably meet someone nice while you're travelling, Hayley


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> trust me you have not had the pleaseure yet when you do you wont be able to walk properly


Lmfao once you have johnny you will be sprouting sprouts


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> trust me you have not had the pleaseure yet when you do you wont be able to walk properly


Is this going to be like foot binding or breaking my legs so I can't run away?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> the extra near inch makes all the difference
> 
> P.S Johnny, thought yuo would be watching Knuckle on RTE at the minute


was gas,bunch of spacers


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Is this going to be like foot binding or breaking my legs so I can't run away?


oh you and your jokin around my lady lol please stop playin hart to get you know youll enjoy every second of it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i will end up with a serious thread...

one day...  x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> I think you'll probably meet someone nice while you're travelling, Hayley


Hell yeah  i was seeing someone but he moved back to Luton just before xmas  ive only seen him once since xmas :/ but shall see him nx week so il get my fix  .... i guess cuz i know im going away kinda not bothered with anyone else


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> was gas,bunch of spacers


yeah it was, really cant fight at all, the main guy seemed fine but his brother was a balloon...never saw johnny lee in it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Hell yeah  i was seeing someone but he moved back to Luton just before xmas  ive only seen him once since xmas :/ but shall see him nx week *so il get my fix *  .... i guess cuz i know im going away kinda not bothered with anyone else


you should make a thread when it happens, and give us the insight minute by minute


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you should make a thread when it happens, and give us the insight minute by minute


Errrmm fuk off!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

barsnack said:


> yeah it was, really cant fight at all, the main guy seemed fine but his brother was a balloon...never saw johnny lee in it


Too right you never saw johnny lee...its why the call him Johnny quickfist lee


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Too right you never saw johnny lee...its why the call him Johnny quickfist lee


johnny had to put his girlfriend to bed...shes got school tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> oh you and your jokin around my lady lol please stop playin hart to get you know youll enjoy every second of it


 How many seconds can i be looking forward to?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> oh you and your jokin around my lady lol please stop playin hart to get you know youll enjoy every second of it


It will be measured in seconds, won't it?


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> How many seconds can i be looking forward to?


2 seconds, he's a "2 pump chump" lool just playing


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Too late he's already bust a nut


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Didn't even have time to set the stopwatch running.

If he's as fast at you know what as he is at fisting, some lucky lady is in for one hell of an evening


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Dux said:


> Didn't even have time to set the stopwatch running.
> 
> If he's as fast at you know what as he is at fisting, some lucky lady is in for one hell of an evening


 well it won't be me. Sister can enjoy that. Erm I mean girlfriend ... :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

just to get back to the topic .. 2 words girlies TOM HARDY!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 75830
> View attachment 75831
> View attachment 75832
> View attachment 75833
> View attachment 75834


he looked like **** on jonathan ross show and was abit of a tool


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

he's not big enough for me miss h  x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> he looked like **** on jonathan ross show and was abit of a tool


like most a lister film stars then...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> he's not big enough for me miss h  x x


Under 16 stone are miiiiiiiiine  he is MINE


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> he's not big enough for me miss h  x x


Who is big enough Ronnie Coleman?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lockon said:


> Who is big enough Ronnie Coleman?


pffft... just  lol x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Bradly Cooper


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 75830
> View attachment 75831
> View attachment 75832
> View attachment 75833
> View attachment 75834


I wanted to look like him, until I realised I was already miles bigger.

So now I'm aiming nearer Lesnar size. That should take a while.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> pffft... just  lol x x


Clearly I dwarf Ronnie Colman, just saying...

:whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Evan for me... every time... :wub: x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 75837
> 
> 
> Evan for me... every time... :wub: x x


He's hot but that's too big for my personally likin xx


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> For me, it'll be the big shoulders and wide back that will attract me initially :drool: (Can spot it a mile off!)


I was told today I was built for rugby, then my friend told me I was very tall and wide...



SpotMe? said:


> I second that, love a guy with big shoulders but height is first then eyes/face, voice is a big one for me got to love an accent too. But above all things they have to have good banter and sense of humour also not boring or lazy


My left eye is half green and half blue, my right eye is just a blur of green and blue. I'm taller than the average at 6'4" my face is fcuking beautiful, I'm a geordie so have the accent and I'm fcuking hilarious (I know right, you're already laughing at my post?)



Loveleelady said:


> Great question Queenie,
> 
> I like tall to very tall, stocky, prefer dark haired types, facially - good bone structure, good teeth and nicely structured nose lol, ruggedly handsome, love natural confidence and self respect, really like when a man comes from a happy family background, definitely no major psychos or emotionally needy clingy men, these wife hunter types scare me.
> 
> ...





misshayley said:


> God where do i start ..
> 
> Height - 6'3 is ideal but definitely cant be someone smaller than me and im 5'7
> 
> ...


Sh!t, sorry girls, I'm afraid I'm taken. If you had joined the forum and made this thread about 2 years ago...

...You might have been in luck! 

:lol:


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Great question Queenie,
> 
> I like tall to very tall, stocky, prefer dark haired types, facially - good bone structure, good teeth and nicely structured nose lol, ruggedly handsome, love natural confidence and self respect, really like when a man comes from a happy family background, definitely no major psychos or emotionally needy clingy men, these wife hunter types scare me.
> 
> ...


This is me. (without joking, most of that does fit me lol)

Although I've never had a girl show interest in me ever tbh (As in I've always had to initiate stuff, never had anyone give me signs of any kind)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jake87 said:


> your screen wont be big enough


well my screen is like this little one on my phone so im sure it wud be like?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 75837
> 
> 
> Evan for me... every time... :wub: x x


Queenie - like this defo but would prefer him all stubbly and rough looking not groomed - like he just came in from doing a hard days work lolz - not standing about posin for the camera


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> Queenie - like this defo but would prefer him all stubbly and rough looking not groomed - like he just came in from doing a hard days work lolz - not standing about posin for the camera


aw i love the posing and tensing of muscles... mmm x x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ladies stop perving over Evan... i'm single


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> Ladies stop perving over Evan... i'm single


ok well sure why not pop up a picture for us?

say like a natural one where you coming out of the coal mines or off the farm after a hard days work looking all rough? lolz

preferably one where you is laffin having a bit of crack not all mean and moody looking

just a suggestion like


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

SpotMe? said:


> I second that, love a guy with big shoulders but height is first then eyes/face, voice is a big one for me got to love an accent too. But above all things they have to have good banter and sense of humour also not boring or lazy


 HOw about south african accents ? lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok well sure why not pop up a picture for us?
> 
> a natural one where you coming out of the coal mines


Bit racist that....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Bit racist that....


physical jobs like working on the farm or coal mines is racist??

really think you is just twisting there - you shouldnt be throwing around terms like that


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Bit racist that....


Your definition of racist is upsetting


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

how about scouse accent

6ft 2?

lovely eyes (get told a fair bit)

o and teeth..

just not massive, yet


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> youll like me then queenie  spend a night in my tralor if you like


3 words........CHEESE ON TOAST

:smartass:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol I know! these lads must all be dating models!


OMG....coming from the women who want tall, hansom, muscular men...

www.uk-MUSCLE.co.uk .... majority of the lads are going to be small on here


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok well sure why not pop up a picture for us?
> 
> say like a natural one where you coming out of the coal mines or off the farm after a hard days work looking all rough? lolz
> 
> ...


Have you been looking at my pics on POF

As for the coal mine or farm thingy how i bout i get somebody to take a pic of me walking through the electric doors as i leave after a hard days work in an office... i can dirty my shirt a bit and rip my trousers for you if you wish


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> physical jobs like working on the farm or coal mines is racist??
> 
> really think you is just twisting there - you shouldnt be throwing around terms like that


Dont you worry lovely lady

Whats your number and i'll get some pics taken for you


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 75837
> 
> 
> Evan for me... every time... :wub: x x


Hey I look like that when cut. Thats Evan when he was smaller. He's MUCH bigger now.

See - http://www.musculardevelopment.com/team-md-blogs/240-evan-centopani-blog/3920-evan-centopani-photos-5-weeks-out-from-2012-arnold-classic.html


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Hey I look like that when cut. Thats Evan when he was smaller. He's MUCH bigger now.
> 
> See - http://www.musculardevelopment.com/team-md-blogs/240-evan-centopani-blog/3920-evan-centopani-photos-5-weeks-out-from-2012-arnold-classic.html


Sh1t 271 ripped in the pics within the link! Masssssssive!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> dear god...


No need to do your prayers, I will do anything you say.. !!

:thumbup1:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Bloke on there, first one in the video.. Cayden Ross, he's actually a gay pornstar.. cant believe im saying this but wouldn't mind being similar figure to that, ive got a wider frame.. just not built as much just yet!!

Ps. I do not agree with being gay nor disagree


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Hey I look like that when cut. Thats Evan when he was smaller. He's MUCH bigger now.
> 
> See - http://www.musculardevelopment.com/team-md-blogs/240-evan-centopani-blog/3920-evan-centopani-photos-5-weeks-out-from-2012-arnold-classic.html


I know... i love it when he's massive, or small... i'll take him however he comes actually 

do u really look like that? x x


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I know... i love it when he's massive, or small... i'll take him however he comes actually
> 
> do u really look like that? x x


is evan your hubby queenie?

just looked at those pictures - isnt it amazing what can be achieved by the human body?

he has a lovely face


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> Have you been looking at my pics on POF
> 
> As for the coal mine or farm thingy how i bout i get somebody to take a pic of me walking through the electric doors as i leave after a hard days work in an office... i can dirty my shirt a bit and rip my trousers for you if you wish


no havent looked but will do now lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> is evan your hubby queenie?
> 
> just looked at those pictures - isnt it amazing what can be achieved by the human body?
> 
> he has a lovely face


yeah he's my hubby from dusk til dawn  x x


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

supermancss said:


> Bloke on there, first one in the video.. Cayden Ross, he's actually a gay pornstar.. cant believe im saying this but wouldn't mind being similar figure to that, ive got a wider frame.. just not built as much just yet!!
> 
> Ps. I do not agree with being gay nor disagree


I wonder where you 'stumbled across' him


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> I know... i love it when he's massive, or small... i'll take him however he comes actually
> 
> do u really look like that? x x


When i'm leaner, similar yes. Obviously I have my own shape so not exactly LOL - currently 266lb, 4lb off goal weight! :thumb:

My long term goal for me is 300lb off season and about 270lb cut.

Being that I started at 13 stone, 6 years back I'm getting closer to my dream. A few years yet mind 

Me before and after several years work ------> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296100_10150303182486611_638346610_8402065_917630966_n.jpg


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Me before and after several years work ------> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296100_10150303182486611_638346610_8402065_917630966_n.jpg


That's a beast transformation!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Cheers fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Cheers fella :thumbup1:


hats off to you mate some great progress


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> When i'm leaner, similar yes. Obviously I have my own shape so not exactly LOL - currently 266lb, 4lb off goal weight! :thumb:
> 
> My long term goal for me is 300lb off season and about 270lb cut.
> 
> ...


gosh thats amazing! you must be so proud of yourself?


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> Great question Queenie,
> 
> I like tall to very tall, stocky, prefer dark haired types, facially - good bone structure, good teeth and nicely structured nose lol, ruggedly handsome, love natural confidence and self respect, really like when a man comes from a happy family background, definitely no major psychos or emotionally needy clingy men, these wife hunter types scare me.
> 
> ...


Well, at least you're not picky.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Dananaman said:


> Well, at least you're not picky.


i know! cant stand picky people


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

so long hair and a beard out of the question then? Damn I'l never get a date rockin this style.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Moonbeam said:


> so long hair and a beard out of the question then? Damn I'l never get a date rockin this style.


For many women, you will be perfect


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> so long hair and a beard out of the question then? Damn I'l never get a date rockin this style.


Yeah you're ****ed! Short back and sides needed mate


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> gosh thats amazing! you must be so proud of yourself?


Cheers - I will be in 30lb time when I've grown a little, just on the road going along my journey!

I'm very pleased with my progress and enjoying the journey along the way. Meeting so many good people, making friends and learning a few things about myself :thumbup1:

Journey of discovery. Love it! 

BTW just in case anyone doesn't know 266lb = 19 stone and 13 stone is 182lb.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> i know! cant stand picky people


Here, good luck with your search for Mr Right. I'm sure there's somebody fitting that exact description out there somewhere. I doubt Fermanagh is that place though lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Cheers - I will be in 30lb time when I've grown a little, just on the road going along my journey!
> 
> I'm very pleased with my progress and enjoying the journey along the way. Meeting so many good people, making friends and learning a few things about myself :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


You just come swanning in spoutin off about your stats Gettin all my women frothin at the minge with no effort at all

You're a cnut mate... No other way to say it


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Breda said:


> You just come swanning in spoutin off about your stats Gettin all my women frothin at the minge with no effort at all
> 
> You're a cnut mate... No other way to say it


Nice to meet you too again Breda :laugh:

There are plenty of fish much bigger and better shaped than me fella, I'm happy with the little lot of got tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> You just come swanning in spoutin off about your stats Gettin all my women frothin at the minge with no effort at all
> 
> You're a cnut mate... No other way to say it


lol Breda you is so funny that made me laugh


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

What the hell are yous waiting on girls im here,,,hahaha,,,no likey no lighty time,,,lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> When i'm leaner, similar yes. Obviously I have my own shape so not exactly LOL - currently 266lb, 4lb off goal weight! :thumb:
> 
> My long term goal for me is 300lb off season and about 270lb cut.
> 
> ...


 :drool:

Sorry 

On a serious note... well done. you look amazing and should be proud of that body x x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Nice to meet you too again Breda :laugh:
> 
> There are plenty of fish much bigger and better shaped than me fella, I'm happy with the little lot of got tho :thumbup1:


The pleasure is all mine Pap 

I know what you're doing with all that modesty bro, i'm on to you :sneaky2:

You always do this to me man, see a pretty lady then you come along and from that moment its game over for me, i cant compete!! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol Breda you is so funny that made me laugh


He knows what he's up to Lady.. He's a sly one so watch out :rolleye:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol Breda you *is* so funny that made me laugh


THAT made me laugh pmsl!!!! you is so funny....not you are so funny!

i'm just kidding by the way lol it did tickle me seeming as breda is a little bit of a bad boy and the slang got brought into it :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

barrettmma said:


> THAT made me laugh pmsl!!!! you is so funny....not you are so funny!
> 
> i'm just kidding by the way lol it did tickle me seeming as breda is a little bit of a bad boy and the slang got brought into it :whistling:


its how irish people think we should talk to blacks


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> The pleasure is all mine Pap
> 
> I know what you're doing with all that modesty bro, i'm on to you :sneaky2:
> 
> You always do this to me man, see a pretty lady then you come along and from that moment its game over for me, i cant compete!! :lol:


Dont worry bro there's always Hayley, she likes skinny looking guys :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Afghan said:


> Dont worry bro there's always Hayley, she likes skinny looking guys :thumb:


pmsl! x x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

barsnack said:


> its how irish people think we should talk to blacks


I appreciate the effort she put into that post, made me feel all warm inside...

Looks like i'm in with a chance lads :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Afghan said:


> Dont worry bro there's always Hayley, she likes skinny looking guys :thumb:


You or mac should give her a call then


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Breda said:


> The pleasure is all mine Pap
> 
> I know what you're doing with all that modesty bro, i'm on to you :sneaky2:
> 
> You always do this to me man, see a pretty lady then you come along and from that moment its game over for me, i cant compete!! :lol:


Mate, I don't wish to compete. That would imply there is a chance for you :laugh:

I kid, personality over looks every time with women IME. Looks fade, a personality lasts forever


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> :drool:
> 
> Sorry
> 
> On a serious note... well done. you look amazing and should be proud of that body x x


Thank you very much - you flatter me :wub: . Compliments are always nice to hear, esp from a lovely lady such as yourself x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Thank you very much - you flatter me :wub: . Compliments are always nice to hear, esp from a lovely lady such as yourself x


oh you're smooth lol  x x


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> oh you're smooth lol  x x


Nah, I've just been raised to say thank you for when someone helps you or says something nice 

And yes, I smooth - shaven all over, no hairs in the teeth from me :laugh:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought in was doing well until i wondered in here, looks like its back to lab


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Mate, I don't wish to compete. That would imply there is a chance for you :laugh:
> 
> I kid, personality over looks every time with women IME. Looks fade, a personality lasts forever


1 day i'll be as big as you and then i'll be in with a shout but as for now i'll concede defeat to the bigger uglier man 

I agree mate my personality is immense and i dont look half bad so have no problem getting the ladies... it's keeping them where i fail :rolleye:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> oh you're a cnut lol  x x


Fixed


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Breda said:


> 1 day i'll be as big as you and then i'll be in with a shout but as for now i'll concede defeat to the bigger uglier man
> 
> I agree mate my personality is immense and i dont look half bad so have no problem getting the ladies... *it's keeping them where i fail * :rolleye:


I find rope, a gag and and chloroform does that very well mg:

As for looks, I'm no Brad Pitt, that much is true. I'm not bad tho, maybe 6 out of 10 LOL


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I find rope, a gag and and chloroform does that very well mg:
> 
> As for looks, I'm no Brad Pitt, that much is true. I'm not bad tho, maybe 6 out of 10 LOL


I was thinking gun to the head but your way might be less intimidating

There you go with the modesty again... i do it all the time mate i know what you're up to que all the "oh Papa i'm sure you are a handsome devil" quotes from the ladies :lol:

With that being said tho i'm no Will smith or Denzel but like you i'm not bad probably get a 5/6 outa 10


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

It doesn't work if we both say it. Get your own lines :laugh:

Anyway, I haven't posted a picture of my face yet


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Thank you very much - you flatter me :wub: . Compliments are always nice to hear, esp from a lovely lady such as yourself x


Cringe.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Cringe.


Meh


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> It doesn't work if we both say it. Get your own lines :laugh:
> 
> Anyway, I haven't posted a picture of my face yet


Sorry Mr smooth operator... I couldnt think of anything else to say

Pls dont post any pics of your face mate you might ruin all your hard work


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Breda said:


> Sorry Mr smooth operator... I couldnt think of anything else to say
> 
> Pls dont post any pics of your face mate you might ruin all your hard work


It will. I fell out the ugly tree and climbed back up for seconds!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> It will. I fell out the ugly tree and climbed back up for seconds!


Don't be so hard on yourself i'd fcuk you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ba baracuss said:


> Cringe.


you can cringe... women LOVE that sh!t   x x


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself i'd fcuk you


Erm... thanks? :confused1:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> you can cringe... women LOVE that sh!t   x x


Love what shyt?

His post out of desperation? :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Love what shyt?
> 
> His post out of desperation? :laugh:


to be told i'm lovely 

even though i'm a cvnt x x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

when is ready and waiting going to get a life and stop trolling UK-M all day every day :ban:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> you can cringe... women LOVE that sh!t   x x


Especially when the person saying it is 19 stone... it wont have the same effect at 10 stone


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Love what shyt?
> 
> His post out of desperation? :laugh:


You ain't wrong ya cvnt


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> to be told i'm lovely
> 
> even though i'm a cvnt x x


Yes but what a lovely cnut you are xx


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> when is ready and waiting going to get a life and stop trolling UK-M all day every day :ban:


Says he who been here for 3 years spoon feeding members with his pearls of wisdom. :lol:


----------



## Jarl (Oct 23, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Great question Queenie,
> 
> I like tall to very tall, stocky, prefer dark haired types, facially - good bone structure, good teeth and nicely structured nose lol, ruggedly handsome, love natural confidence and self respect, really like when a man comes from a happy family background, definitely no major psychos or emotionally needy clingy men, these wife hunter types scare me.
> 
> ...


anything else?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> Yes but what a lovely cnut you have xx


fixed x x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> to be told i'm lovely
> 
> even though i'm a cvnt x x


That is one word to describe you yeah


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Says he who been here for 3 years spoon feeding members with his pearls of wisdom. :lol:


LOL

only been posting since september and hardly any wisdom spouting at all

but maybe I should just chat crap like you from now on


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jarl said:


> anything else?


yeah lol A BIG FAT FCKIN BANK BALANCE.

She might aswell have said GOD!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> LOL
> 
> only been posting since september and hardly any wisdom spouting at all
> 
> but maybe I should just chat crap like you from now on


LOL from now on.

Ricky, Ricky, Ricky. From now on I'm going to start to call you BUTCH. As in you Butch bastard. Cos you look Butch.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> fixed x x


I'll believe that wheni see it xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Enough bating people, what attracts men not bickering school yard boys


----------

